# Outlaw LFM-1 EX or SVS PB12-NSD/2



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

HI All,
I think I've narrowed it down to these two (to compliment my Dad's Orb audio speakers) The Outlaw is $630 delivered while the SVS would be $898. Is the SVS worth the extra money? It has another driver, bigger amp but is also a larger cabinet. Any ideas? Room is about 15'X20'. Don't want to get too much woofer, if that's possible 

http://svsound.com/products-sub-box-isd2.cfm

http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/lfmEX.html


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

More drivers and more excursion is generally a good thing. You can't have too much subwoofer, except for when you've started not using it. You'd be using the extra driver and power unless you prefer things quieter, and having the additional headroom will let you play cleaner or louder than without.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

It really depends on your dad's listening habits. I would expect the Outlaw to be more comparable to a single driver NSD, not the NSD/2. Your current comparison is more like adding a second sub for a 50% upcharge. Not exactly, of course, but you get the point.

FWIW, I have a friend with a single 20-39 PC+ in a room that size, maybe a little larger even, and with the older 12.1+ driver, it was capable of playing more than loud enough for our tastes, generally 10-15 dB below Reference.

-Brent


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

hands down the NSD/2. plug a port or two and it will still beat the outlaw in output, there's no such thing as too much woofer.

if a woofer has to do less work, it has less distortion. less distortion = better musical capability


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

yes, the SVS is definitely more sub, but it's HUGE! You have to decide whether you can live with such a large box. I'd take the Outlaw for that size room, it will be plenty for that room and sound totally clean for any real world use


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

Has anyone have first hand experience with the outlaw LFM-1ex?
you can get 2 from outlaw for $1098
John


----------



## Bob A (SD) (Oct 9, 2009)

dieselpower1966 said:


> Has anyone have first hand experience with the outlaw LFM-1ex?


John,

I bought a 10" LFM-1c over two years ago and enjoyed it although it really was too small for my HT room (measures 30'x16'x8.5' with an 18' opening along one side) so a few months ago I acquired a 12" LFM-1 EX. Although you'll hear a lot of advice against running two dissimilar subs, with a LOT of placement experimentation. control adjustments, and measurements, I got the two to sing in my 7+1 ( or should I now say 7+2) system  

When first setting things up I did run the EX solo and to answer your question, it is a satisfying subwoofer. Note that I have an 18" "classic" in my stereo system. It is based on the same woofer used in the 1974 Earthquake Sensurround movie theater setups and moves a LOT of air. Sure the two bad boys differ in capabilities but both deliver what they were designed for. Obviously my going back to Outlaw for a second sub should speak volumes about what I feel about their service and product quality. Keep in mind too that Dr. Hsu plays a significant role in the Outlaw subwoofers' designs.

Here's a link to a full description of what I run Systems Descriptions


Ouch..... I just realized this was a 2007 thread I've added to. I'm distracted also watching Thursday Nite Football as I normally do NOT do this sort of thing  My apologies though perhaps the info will be of some value to folks here.


----------

